# FreeBSD 11.1 on ThinkPad T460



## rahul009 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Is Intel HD Graphics 520 supported yet? I can't seem to configure it properly. Currently running with VESA.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aaron (Nov 20, 2017)

More information would be helpful.
Does your system detect the display driver correctly? What does your xorg.conf look like?
`VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 520 (rev 07)`

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Intel_Graphics


----------



## Sensucht94 (Nov 20, 2017)

If I'm not wrong it's Skylake, and FreeBSD stable's support stops at Haswell's Graphics. 

However, you can whether install 12 CURRENT or TrueOS


----------



## scottro (Nov 20, 2017)

I never even got Haswell running well on 11.1.  (Does well on CURRENT though)

With CURRENT, you can install the drm-next-kmod package which seems to work quite well with some newer intel cards.  I have a little page on it at http://srobb.net/freebsdintel.html. Also see (linked on that page) https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/62990/#post-364122 where user Dereckson mentions their success.


----------



## iSiek (Jan 3, 2018)

Have you installed `sudo pkg install xf86-video-intel` driver package?
Or just build it from ports x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel?

After that please execute `sudo X -configure` and copy /root/xorg.conf.new into /etc/X11/xorg.conf

This should work fine then.

Regards,
Krzysztof


----------



## scottro (Jan 3, 2018)

If that question is to me, yeah, I tried with the Intel driver and still no luck. I don't remember if I bothered with X -configure, which should no longer be necessary, but at this point, it will have to wait for another time, if ever, especially since CURRENT gives me what I need.


----------



## wostok (Jan 19, 2018)

i have a t470p with with intel hd 630. I used thescfb-driver to solve the problem.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/SCFB


----------

